

Man dumps $8m bitcoin fortune by mistake - Mankhool
http://money.msn.co.nz/businessnews/national/8762759/man-dumps-8m-bitcoin-fortune-by

======
ColinWright
Same story, different source, significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6809065)

Yet another source, no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6814293)

I expect we'll see this story picked up and reported over and over again. It's
about BitCoin, and everyone loves a good bit of _schadenfreude._

